#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Фото ступы. Пагода в Вене(Австрия).

## Вдовиченко Александр

Точные координаты GOOGLE Maps

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.09.2010), Ersh (10.09.2010), Janna (10.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.09.2010), Vadim K (10.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.09.2010), Вова Л. (10.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.09.2010), Чиффа (10.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Здорово. Ещё и на берегу реки.

----------


## Вдовиченко Александр

Да. На самом берегу Дуная. Жаль буквально в 50 метрах автобан и в 25 железнодорожные пути.

----------

